# Whacked em in the Surf



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Had a great morning in the surf on Tuesday...Brother caught a toad that taped just under 31 inches and is headed to the taxidermist..He wasn't entered in STAR unfortunately...Had quite a few good ones!


----------



## 1stmate513 (Oct 9, 2015)

artie's?


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Great stringer. Man looks a little rough too.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

1stmate513 said:


> artie's?


:headknock


----------



## Custom Flat (Dec 21, 2007)

Can we get a general Where on the coast?:fish:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Um....you dropped one....


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

sgrem said:


> Um....you dropped one....


Party Foul!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

capttravis said:


> Had a great morning in the surf on Tuesday...Brother caught a toad that taped just under 31 inches and is headed to the taxidermist..He wasn't entered in STAR unfortunately...Had quite a few good ones!


Not in the Star????!!! What?!?! He probably could have won the upper coast.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Custom Flat said:


> Can we get a general Where on the coast?:fish:


Freeport area


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Um....you dropped one....


LOL, good eye!


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice stringer!


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

No truck and boat but at least he got into the 30+ club. Congrats!


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

Weight???


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

BFI-TX said:


> Weight???


everybody seems to go by inches these days


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*inches is the real standard but....*



roundman said:


> everybody seems to go by inches these days


During the summer Star tourney, people want to know approx what a 30-31" spec weighs (not many people actually ever get to weigh one themselves!). Gives you a good idea if their 27-29" should be killed and weighed as a possible winner or released to grow bigger. Most seem to over-estimate what their fish actually weighs - I know I always do (on purpose!!) lol


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

That is a huge trout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sweet Surf Almighty! Nice trout!


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

teamfirstcast said:


> During the summer Star tourney, people want to know approx what a 30-31" spec weighs (not many people actually ever get to weigh one themselves!). Gives you a good idea if their 27-29" should be killed and weighed as a possible winner or released to grow bigger. Most seem to over-estimate what their fish actually weighs - I know I always do (on purpose!!) lol


I honestly don't think he understood the significance of what he caught until about half way home... He doesn't trout fish very much at all and hadn't been in 5 or so years...I watched him net it and immediately asked him if he was in the star.... oh well, I bet he enters before the next time


----------

